
Show HN: SheetSQL – A Node.js Library to Make Google Spreadsheet as a Database - joway
https://github.com/joway/sheetsql
======
joway
Hi, everyone,

In the past, I always asked by some marketing colleagues to do some database
scripts job when they need to change some content on our app or website.
That's a boring job, and what you need to do is just mapping their
spreadsheets to the database. Since it's not too frequent, I also don't want
to make a full content management system for this simple job.

But what if make their spreadsheets a real production database? That could
make all of us work less but make things going better. What's more, you even
could write back some statistical data like Page View to the spreadsheets, and
they could see the feedback clearly and tuning the content.

That's how SheetSQL born.

If you have any idea about it, feel free to leave your comments.

